# homelite model 330 chainsaw problem



## kap (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey all, my problem is I can get it started but it won't idle. I followed the manual on the initial settings. I increased the idle but no luck. I was thinking maybe the carb is dirty or a little gummed up. What is the best way to clean out the carb? 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are a number of threads on here that explain what is needed to clean a carb. Basically pull it, tear it down and soak it in carb cleaner, install new carb kit and reinstall.


----------

